# Walnuts in your brownies?



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Do you like Walnuts in your Brownies (or for that matter, fudge)?


I don't! I don't eat much in the way of sweets, being only 4'11" and with a slow metabolism. But -- there was a bake sale at work yesterday, and it was for a good cause -- Relay for Life; so, I bought one. I stash it in my bag to eat at a later time, which was a little while ago. Make a cup of coffee because if I eat sweets I like coffee with them, and bite into my brownie -- ackkkk! Walnuts! I forgot to ask!!! I ate the brownie anyway, lol, but it wasn't as enjoyable as it would have been without the walnuts.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Nuts are an absolute must for me in nearly anything I bake...  I'm not much of a sweet eater either, but I like the nuts when I do eat anything like that. 

They should offer some without though, since many don't care for them and some have nasty allergic reactions to them.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh I love nuts -- just not in my brownies or fudge.  They might have actually had both, but I didn't even think to ask and I didn't see the nuts at cursory glance. It's really been a long time since I bought a brownie.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Hmm...so far the nuts are winning! And, one person doesn't know what a brownie is.

So, I'll explain: A brownie is a type of cakey dessert, most commonly chocolate. They are dense and 'fudgy' (although some can be more cakey as well). Sometimes they are frosted, and sometimes not. They are typically not layered but cut into squares and even eaten warm out of the pan -- yum! Maybe someone has a good brownie recipe they want to post?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Oh I have to totally agree with you piscesgirl!!! Its all about consistancy......something gross about smoothness of fudge and the crunch of a nut. i love nuts by themselves.....but I hate them in ice cream, brownies, cookies....etc. But like i said, i could eat a bowl of them by themselves. Totally with you on this one. 
jB


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That's what I'm talking about! Consistency -- you nailed it. It's like the nut 'interfere's' or something...maybe causes a 'disconnect' with my sense of texture. 

 


*holds up protest sign 'no nuts in my brownies!'*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I can't stand walnuts in my brownies. Sometimes small peanut chunks are good as are Macadamias on occasion, but far and away I prefer "pure" brownies.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Yay, the no walnuts crew is catching up! But, nuts are still ahead  

Where are the brownie purists out there?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Piscesgirl said:


> But, nuts are still ahead


LOL! Just because some of us like a crunchy texture in our brownies, you don't have to call us names..... Hahaha! :axe:


----------



## Hidronium (May 10, 2005)

Nut or no nuts the winner is:

Brownie + Chocolate Fudge + Chocolate Ice Cream (+ chocolate chips)

Or so my girlfriend says, and she is an expert in chocolate


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

hehe! na na na na na! *runs from Jan*


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I love nuts (walnuts) in my brownie or about any other desert. I like the crunch with the smoothness, I think they compliment each other.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Well folks, I just cannot imagine brownies without nuts! =P~ In fact, I just had one this evening. My Mom made a batch and dropped a little Kahlua in too.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh I bet they are so good with the Kahlua! 


But, noooooo, it appears the nuts are still ahead!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Nuts are good.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Et Tu, Cavan?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Being a chocoholic at heart, I vote a resounding NO to nuts in my brownies. I don't like them in chocolate chip cookies either. However, I love to munch on them solo. I guess I'm a purist.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Yay!!! Another purist!!!!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

J'adore nuts !


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I like walnuts in brownies, fudge (choc only) and especially Ice Cream (yum Black walnut Ice Cream). If I eat banana bread it better have walnuts in it also.

However, my husband is the exact opposite. He doesn't want to see a nut near his food. Just from the can.

Makes for an interesting baking experience "Yes walnuts this time, no you better not!" hehe :axe:


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Don't know about elsewhere but if you're from Tejas then it's all about the almighty PECAN in ice cream, pralines, brownies, fudge, everything. Walnuts are good too though.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

No  I won't give up yet even though the 'with nuts' crew is winning. Where are the purists???? We just can't be outnumbered!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

david lim said:


> Don't know about elsewhere but if you're from Tejas then it's all about the almighty PECAN in ice cream, pralines, brownies, fudge, everything. Walnuts are good too though.


Yum! I don't eat it all that often, but the Edie's Butter Pecan ice cream is the greatest....
I might have to set a few calories aside when I come to Ft. Worth this summer and indulge.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

mmmmm...... butter pecan. Ice cream in hot texas is the best!

David


----------



## The_Holy_Bull (Apr 27, 2005)

Nuts=swelling, hives, rash, loss of breath and or consciousness.
wicked allergic to nuts:axe:


----------

